# Klarus XT20 Review



## ernsanada (Sep 2, 2011)

The Klarus XT20 uses 2 Cree XM-L U2 Leds.

















Comes with a lanyard, split ring, 4 o-rings, rear rubber boot cover and tactical ring.






A holster is included.






No tactical ring installed.






Tactical ring installed.






Tactical ring can be reversed but the o-ring that sits in front of the tactical ring should be removed. O-ring can be seen fron the side but once removed there is play forward and aft.











Uses 2 Cree XM-L U2's.











This Klarus XT20 came with SMO reflectors.






Stainless Steel Bezels






Rear view of the head.











Working voltage: 7.0V - 14.0V

Battery: 2, 18650/ 4, CR123A

Thick battery tube.











Front of battery tube.






Rear of battery tube.






Inside view of the rear forward clickie.






Upper button is a forward clickie on / off. Lower button, mode switch controls the levels. High, medium then low. 

You can access strobe by holding down the mode button for more than 0.8 seconds in any level.
To get out of strobe press the mode button or you can click on the upper button to shut off the strobe. You can also press the mode button to turn on the strobe. Release the mode button strobe shuts off. It's a momentary strobe.






Cannot tail stand.






The holster with XT20 installed.


























This is run time and lumens from Klarus.












______________________________________________


I took lux readings with 2 AW Protected Black 3.7V 220mAh Li-Ion batteries fully charged. I used a Meterman LM631 Light Meter.


Klarus XT20, low - 120 lux @ 1 meter

Klarus XT20, medium - 4,000 lux @ 1 meter

Klarus XT20, high - 13,880 lux @ 1 meter


________________________________________


Beam shots using 2 fully charged Redilast Protected 3.7V 2900mAh Li-Ion Batteries.

Klarus XT20, High @ 96" *(In real life the wall beam shot looks white with a very very slight green tint around the hot spot).






Klarus XT20, Low @ 32'






Klarus XT20, Medium @ 32'




*

Klarus XT20, High @ 32'






Klarus XT20, High @ 45'






Klarus XT20, High @ 138'






Klarus XT20, High @ 158'






Klarus XT20, High @ 146' or 44.5 meters






Klarus XT20, High @ 210' or 64 meters







_________________________________________



I was very surprised how small the Klarus XT20 is. I was expecting a longer and heavier light. Even in the shipping box the XT20 felt light. I thought the Klarus XT20 would come in a larger box.

The Klarus XT20 looks like it's made very good.

The Type III Hard Anodize is excellent with no flaws in the finish. Color matching between parts is excellent.

The threads came lubed. They are very smooth. Threads are not square. Uses single o-rings.

AW's Black Protected Black 3.7V 220mAh Li-Ion batteries and my Redilast Protected 3.7V 2900mAh Li-Ion batteries fit with no problems.

The tactical ring fits loose, spins easy. I like tactical rings that don't move. It's on the hard side trying to access the levels using on hand holding the tactical ring. On / off using the tactical ring is no problem for me.

The rear clickie can be accessed very easy in different positions. Both the on / off and mode switch in the "tactical postion" (holding the XT20 over hand) not using the tactical ring.The action to push on / off is just right. Not too hard or soft. The mode switch is the same way. The forward clickie is a plus.

My version of the Klarus XT20 uses 2 smooth reflectors. I've read that the first shipment of some XT20's had one smooth and one orange peel reflector. The description said the XT20 supposed to come with 2 orange peel reflectors. The pictures also show 2 orange peel reflectors. I don't know if various options will be sold. I like smooth reflectors and I'm glad this Klarus XT20 came with them.

The beam tint on this version of the Klarus XT20 is very white compared to the other XM-L U2's I have. I think I have about 5+ lights that use the XM-L U2's. Most of them have the green tint around the hot spot. I do see a very slight doughnut hole in the hot spot.

The light levels seem well spaced out. Low is a good low for reading.

I'll leave the actual run times to other reviewers that are set up to do them.

The Klarus XT20 cannot tail stand. 

The holster is a nice touch. It's built tough. The only issue I have when using the tactical ring it tends to catch through the bottom of the holster installing or removing, more so on removing the XT20.

I like that the Klarus XT20 comes with a lanyard, split ring, 4 o-rings, rear rubber boot cover, holster and tactical ring.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 2, 2011)

That is one weird lookin flashlight.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 2, 2011)

Are those supposed to be ansi numbers?


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 2, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Are those supposed to be ansi numbers?



Klarus does state ANSI numbers on the pictures description.


----------



## john-paul (Sep 3, 2011)

I like it! I will have to see if I can sneak another odd looking light into the house.


----------



## Serial Chiller (Sep 3, 2011)

It looks like it could be quite front heavy if you hold it with your thumb on the switch.


----------



## lautamas (Sep 3, 2011)

This is such a nice bike light since it has the slim tube and wider spill


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the review, ordered mine from Going Gear but still awaiting shipment. Am hoping to get the OP reflector, as shown on their website. The dual head design leaves a lot to be desired but I personally like it. Something out of the ordinary to break the monontony of my other flashlights.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 3, 2011)

ernsanada said:


> Klarus does state ANSI numbers on the pictures description.


 
Thanks! Odd they don't list ansi cd rating?


----------



## tuju77 (Sep 4, 2011)

any real world comparation maybe with other brands?


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 4, 2011)

ernsanada said:


> My version of the Klarus XT20 uses 2 smooth reflectors. I've read that the first shipment of some XT20's had one smooth and one orange peel reflector. The description said the XT20 supposed to come with 2 orange peel reflectors. The pictures also show 2 orange peel reflectors. I don't know if various options will be sold. I like smooth reflectors and I'm glad this Klarus XT20 came with them.


 
Here's a pic of what I received (smooth and orange peel mix).


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 4, 2011)

scaramanga said:


> Thanks for the review, ordered mine from Going Gear but still awaiting shipment. Am hoping to get the OP reflector, as shown on their website.


 
This pic I posted above was what I received from Going Gear, and from what Going Gear was saying it sounded like the mixed reflector version is what they got from Klarus.

I find it odd that Klarus would show the orange peel version in the stock advertising pics and descriptions, sent out versions with smooth reflectors for the first few initial reviewers (that is, assuming all initial reviewers got smooth reflectors, which might be a bad assumption), and deliver mixed smooth/orange peel in what seems to be the first sales batch. Maybe they feel the mixed version gives the best balance.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 4, 2011)

My beam with the 2 smooth reflectors has a very slight hole in it's beam. Maybe that's why they went with the SMO and OP reflectors.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 4, 2011)

ernsanada said:


> My beam with the 2 smooth reflectors has a very slight hole in it's beam. Maybe that's why they went with the SMO and OP reflectors.


 
Yes....kind of a tiny, dead-center "darker" spot (very small)? I notice if I cover the orange peel side, I see a tiny dark spot. If I cover the smooth side, I no longer see it. If I use both as intended, I can still make out the tiny dark spot (barely), but would probably not have otherwise noticed it (that is, if I hadn't tried using the smooth reflector alone and becoming aware of it). I never noticed it in real use outdoors, but only in wall tests.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 5, 2011)

Serial Chiller said:


> It looks like it could be quite front heavy if you hold it with your thumb on the switch.


 
I feel that it is indeed a bit awkward when held for as you describe for the momentary function. I think this XT20, like the Spark SL6-470NW, would benefit from a second switch placed forward on the body near the head. Something like below would, I think, be a nice touch.


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 5, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> This pic I posted above was what I received from Going Gear, and from what Going Gear was saying it sounded like the mixed reflector version is what they got from Klarus.
> 
> I find it odd that Klarus would show the orange peel version in the stock advertising pics and descriptions, sent out versions with smooth reflectors for the first few initial reviewers (that is, assuming all initial reviewers got smooth reflectors, which might be a bad assumption), and deliver mixed smooth/orange peel in what seems to be the first sales batch. Maybe they feel the mixed version gives the best balance.


 
the dual head is quite odd looking, now compounded by the mixture of OP & smooth. I'm hoping to get the OP for BOTH heads, just as what Klarus have posted at their site. Time to contact Going Gear, pronto! Oh and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 5, 2011)

scaramanga said:


> the dual head is quite odd looking, now compounded by the mixture of OP & smooth. I'm hoping to get the OP for BOTH heads, just as what Klarus have posted at their site. Time to contact Going Gear, pronto! Oh and thanks for the heads up.


 
Actually, the mix of smooth and orange peel reflectors doesn't seem all that noticeable under normal conditions when looking at the flashlight itself. That is, looking at the head of the flashlight itself, unless you look pretty closely and in the right light, you might not even notice the mix of reflectors. I wonder, too, if different reviewers of this light might have received different versions (some OP, some SMO, some mixed) and whether Klarus might have made their decision to mix the reflectors based on reviewer feedback (just speculating).


----------



## kj2 (Sep 5, 2011)

I like this light  only problem for me is now, where can I get it in Europe ?


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 5, 2011)

kj2 said:


> I like this light  only problem for me is now, where can I get it in Europe ?


 
It looks like there are at least a couple of UK dealers...and it's already showing up on eBay UK as shipped from Hong Kong (if those are options for you).


----------



## kj2 (Sep 5, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> It looks like there are at least a couple of UK dealers...and it's already showing up on eBay UK as shipped from Hong Kong (if those are options for you).


 eBay is possible if shipped from EU. Shipping from HK is no option because of customs-fees.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 5, 2011)

One thing I haven't seen anywhere yet is relative size compared to other flashlights. So, if anyone finds it of interest, here are a couple of shots with a ZebraLight SC600 and a Dereelight DBS (both single 18650 battery flashlights compared to two 18650s in the XT20).


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 7, 2011)

I was told from Klarus that the different reflectors was a last minute change. Klarus said that the two different reflectors give the XT20 a "more beautiful beam". Klarus forgot to change the manual. It sounds like that in the future Klarus XT20 will offer the two diffferent reflectors set up.


----------



## maxilux (Sep 7, 2011)

kj2 said:


> I like this light  only problem for me is now, where can I get it in Europe ?


 
Hi, in Germany you can get it here: www.schiermeier.biz


----------



## flipangle (Sep 8, 2011)

Compared to the SC600, it's giant!


----------



## fonaryk (Sep 8, 2011)

Although new to this addiction I'm already in way too deep!

Thanks for the great review and another dent in my painfully thin wallet.

Personally,I love the design aspect of this light. It should make an excellent addition

to my recently acquired TK-45.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting flashlight! I would like to see a runtime graph of the highest mode. 2hours seems too good to be true, I suspect that it isn't stable for that time? 
According to the specifications the 1200lm mode provides more light-hours than the 370lm mode which is a bit strange, because usually the efficiency drops with higher output, but here it's the opposite. However, I am looking forward to a runtime graph.


----------



## SkyPup (Oct 28, 2011)

The UI on this torch is simply amazing for a weapon mounted light, very nice design and extremely effective out to 225 yards:


----------



## Roswellbliss (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope this is the best place to post this. I have several XT20's coming and I talked to a representative of Klarus directly in the hopes to shed some light on the smoot/OP reflectors. I was told that the "default" combination is one of each. Individual re-sellers or distributors can special order them with both op or smooth but they must order 50 or more. They seem to think one of each gives the light the best of both worlds. ALSO......the gentleman decided to tease me and told me they have much more in store in the very near future.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jan 16, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the tactical ring actually does?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Can anyone tell me what the tactical ring actually does?



it provides 4 additional spots to attach a lanyard

it enhances grip, prevents light from slipping out of hand, so you can beat someones skull with the light///I mean use it as self-defense tool


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 16, 2012)

ernsanada said:


> My beam with the 2 smooth reflectors has a very slight hole in it's beam. Maybe that's why they went with the SMO and OP reflectors.


 how does thislight compare to the Skilhunt DT-20 Night owl in terms of output and throw


----------



## C-channel (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the great review. I've ordered one from Dino Direct. Patiently waiting for it...


----------

